# 12 gauge benelli nova and mec reloader with supplies.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey selling my 12 gauge benelli nova pump. Has a mossy oak gun skin on it right now in duck blind pattern. It is synthetic black stock otherwise. Asking 275 for it. I also have a 12 gauge mec reloader with everything you need to reload your own shells. Comes with powder, hulls, wads, shot and primers. I am asking 300 for it just because I am not sure what it is worth. If someone wants everything I would package it together for 500. Shoot me a message if you are interested.


Shotgun sold.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

bass2muskie said:


> Hey selling my 12 gauge benelli nova pump. Has a mossy oak gun skin on it right now in duck blind pattern. It is synthetic black stock otherwise. Asking 275 for it. I also have a 12 gauge mec reloader with everything you need to reload your own shells. Comes with powder, hulls, wads, shot and primers. I am asking 300 for it just because I am not sure what it is worth. If someone wants everything I would package it together for 500. Shoot me a message if you are interested.
> 
> Shotgun sold.


nevermind. didn't see that the shotgun sold.


----------

